# Whey before competition?



## Accex (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi guys, what do you think, is it good to take whey protein before competition, can I have better result with that?


----------



## Noob7_0 (Jul 15, 2007)

I am by no means a nutrition expert but I generally avoid whey protein before an early morning race (my races are Adventure Races and can last anywhere from 6-24hrs). This is because I will normally need to hit the head an hour so later and occasionally get bad gas.

Taking a small amount during a long race and after a race might be a good idea. You might just need to experiment.


----------



## Accex (Aug 11, 2012)

My races are about 1hr long, what do you think about it?


----------



## Noob7_0 (Jul 15, 2007)

Again not an expert but whey is primarily used to build/repair muscle. For a long duration race the amino acids in the whey will help prevent your body from consuming muscle mass as fuel. For an hour long race I don't think you would breakdown enough muscle to warrant consuming taking a whey before the race. You would be better taking it after the race to help recover. That being said if you take it well before the race, giving your body enough time to process the whey, there shouldn't be an issue taking it the morning of an afternoon race.

If you are looking to get a boost from the whey during your race I think you need to look at a different supplement.


----------



## Accex (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you very much  I take it after training, but I thought that it might be helpful 

Any other opinions?


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

Soy protein before....whey after....check out Hammer Nutrition


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

The conventional wisdom is to avoid a big dose of protein before. A small amount added to your carbs will help, but the the pre-exercise nutrition should not be protein heavy. Same as the immediate post-exercise nutrition. Replace the glycogen first, then add protein.


----------



## Accex (Aug 11, 2012)

Ok, thanks guys


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

dave54 said:


> The conventional wisdom is to avoid a big dose of protein before. A small amount added to your carbs will help, but the the pre-exercise nutrition should not be protein heavy. Same as the immediate post-exercise nutrition. Replace the glycogen first, then add protein.


This is my understanding as well.


----------



## Eye H8 Empty V (Dec 2, 2013)

ladljon said:


> Soy protein before....whey after....check out Hammer Nutrition


Unless you're interested in growing boobs do not take soy. Soy in any shape or form is bad. Fat is energy. If you want an amazing pre-workout drink that will not make you crash and is healthy, check this stuff out. Some of the fittest people in the world use it. FUEL


----------



## 8iking VIIking (Dec 20, 2012)

Eye H8 Empty V said:


> Unless you're interested in growing boobs do not take soy. Soy in any shape or form is bad. Fat is energy. If you want an amazing pre-workout drink that will not make you crash and is healthy, check this stuff out. Some of the fittest people in the world use it. FUEL


Soy grows tits huh? Good to know


----------



## Eye H8 Empty V (Dec 2, 2013)

8iking VIIking said:


> Soy grows tits huh? Good to know


It promotes estrogen production. If you think women can be moody put one on a high soy diet. It can even mess with their cycles but that's just the tip of the iceberg from what I understand. It's an awful protein source for anyone. Here's a really good page regarding this. Why Soy is Bad


----------



## jrastories (Aug 2, 2008)

To answer the OP carbs and fat before exercise and Carbs, Fat, and Protein after exercise.

First off Protein is used to rebuild muscle, make hormones, and enzymes. The body will use very little protein as an energy source, it will use your own muscle after muscle glycogen is depleted because it is right there and your body is in a catabolic state (it is breaking stuff down for energy) So protein before a workout or race will not prevent muscle from being broken down to produce energy and will definitely not be used to rebuild that muscle during the exercise (the body is in a catabolic state not an anabolic state). Second of all your body has no way of storing protein except as muscle and the only way to store it as muscle is to train, breakdown that muscle and rebuild it though proper rest, its a long process, and not very efficient as an energy storage system.

The more I learn about nutrition and physiology the more I hate these supplement companies trying to sell fake or incomplete science to everybody.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

The question is why wouldn't I want to grow boobs? Boobs are awesome!


----------

